# MK4 Cluster Removal??? Need help please



## petroloj (Jun 16, 2009)

Whats the best and easiest way to remove the cluster in a mk4 jetta? thanks


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Cluster Removal??? Need help please (petroloj)*

There is only one way:
Remove trim under cluster by pulling. (You may or may not want to remove the steering wheel at this point)
Unscrew two torx screws holding cluster in.
Unplug each harness behind the cluster.


----------



## petroloj (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: MK4 Cluster Removal??? Need help please (herb2k)*

thanks much appreciated, is there clips that will break when i pull it off


----------



## herb2k (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Cluster Removal??? Need help please (petroloj)*

The clips may break, but if I recall the clips are attached to the trim and not the cluster itself - also watch out and make sure you don't drop those two torx screws otherwise you have to open up the lower part of your dash.


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Cluster Removal??? Need help please (petroloj)*

little off topic but i figured id ask in here lol, but if i buy a different r32 cluster for my r32 is it just pretty much plug and play or is there something i would have to do to make it work in my car


----------



## nstevic01 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Cluster Removal??? Need help please (corradovrsick)*

Give this a read
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

*Re: MK4 Cluster Removal??? Need help please (nstevic01)*

soooo its a PIA basically


----------

